# [Indian NR] Pyraminx average: 4.96: Swaminathan Chandrasekaran



## kunparekh18 (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;MaJqLltw5Mc]http://youtu.be/MaJqLltw5Mc[/video]

4.94 4.60 3.33 5.34 6.66
Method: LBL


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't want to sound like as ass, but you're supposed to have a proper cube cover, not a sheet of paper.


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't want to sound like as ass, but you're supposed to have a proper cube cover, not a sheet of paper.



Although with Pyraminx if the front face is covered then the solver can't see any of the puzzle at all.. You're right though. 
OP : Congrats on the average!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Sep 1, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't want to sound like as ass, but you're supposed to have a proper cube cover, not a sheet of paper.


Yeah obviously. The organisers had their first competition so they dint know well enough about this and the delegate dint really guide them about it before or during the competition so it was sad we had to run all events like this. Many people had to even miss final rounds of certain events because competition went several hours behind schedule and they had their return tickets booked. When we tell our delegate something is wrong he just tells "its not my problem, i can't help it" . 



kclejeune said:


> Although with Pyraminx if the front face is covered then the solver can't see any of the puzzle at all.. You're right though.
> OP : Congrats on the average!


Its not as much about the solver as it is about the rest of people around seeing it. 

On topic, great average, congrats again, very well deserved


----------



## kcl (Sep 1, 2013)

Akash Rupela said:


> Yeah obviously. The organisers had their first competition so they dint know well enough about this and the delegate dint really guide them about it before or during the competition so it was sad we had to run all events like this. Many people had to even miss final rounds of certain events because competition went several hours behind schedule and they had their return tickets booked. When we tell our delegate something is wrong he just tells "its not my problem, i can't help it" .
> 
> 
> Its not as much about the solver as it is about the rest of people around seeing it.
> ...



This is true. Maybe if they make a cone out of paper they could use it for pyra xD


----------

